# Neoshell for dry cold wind? Or GoreTex Infinium?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

My cold weather riding is dry and often windy. My base and mid are dialed in. Years ago I gave away an eVent jacket. Wow, talk about wind protection and breathability...but it was a running jacket and not cycling cut. 

So now I'm looking for a windproof and breathable (I know, don't laugh) lightweight shell, and so far Neoshell is the leading candidate. Unfortunately for me most men's jackets without a super tight roadie fit have a hood. My old Castelli long sleeve with Gore Windstopper + a Pearl Izumi vest with breathable mesh back have done a good job, but I'm in search of a non-aero roadie fit/look that isn't excessively "flappy" that is not black.

Giro had a hoodless not skintight Neoshell jacket. Discontinued. I see Polartec has Windbloc, but that appears to have a light grid fleece in conjunction, and breathability is not a top marketing claim; Giro Windbloc jersey is on closeout, but the cut too tight. And my experience with Giro garments has been lackluster due to durability.

Somewhat on a budget this jacket from 7Mesh seems to be what I'm looking for: 7Mesh Cypress Hybrid Jacket

Did I mention the price of Ornot's Magic Shell is unrealistic for my budget and durability for my many winter mtb rides full of sagebrush?

Is there a better option than Neoshell or the aforementioned 7Mesh for dry windy cold (freezing zone) not humid fast pace gravel & road riding?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

How cold is the weather you're riding in? As a long time bike commuter, I found winter jacket nirvana in one made by Burley. They quit making them. I like it so much, I found a second NOS one on ebay and bought it. My commute involves going up and down hills, long stretch by a river, long downhills. So a jacket like yours would end up being a sweat box for me. Quit thinking 'would a pro wear this'? You want something lose fitting. With pit zips, adjustable cuffs and a back vent. All this allows you to zip it up when its really cold, and unzip it before you overheat. All of this you can do on the bike. So the range of temps and being comfortable in them is pretty wide. Here's one by Showers Pass that I bought for my wife. It's not a Burley, but its close. 









Men's Elite 2.1 Jacket | Showers Pass


The iconic Elite 2.1 cycling jacket features Elite™ 3-Layer ripstop fabrics for maximum breathability and waterproof/windproof protection. When temperatures rise, the Elite 2.1 rises to the occasion with core vents, adjustable cuffs, and a large back vent for maximized breathability. Shop all...




www.showerspass.com


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Layer up. For wind stopping I have good experience with just a simple Nylon shell jacket-down to temps in the 20s.

For rain and wind, anything Gore-tex. I have tried knock offs and they are poor compared to Gore-tex.

For a one and done, the Showers Pass mentioned above might be worth a try. The designs are intriguing and Portland, OR, their corporate office, does know about rain.

My experience is, that no matter what, eventually you will get wet….somehow via mother nature, perspiration or both.


----------

